# Are these wild grapes



## r_marczak_83 (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## GreginND (Jun 16, 2013)

Are thy growing in the wild?


----------



## r_marczak_83 (Jun 16, 2013)

GreginND said:


> Are thy growing in the wild?



Yes. Along a fence near a river.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 16, 2013)

Where are you located? They look to big for wild riparia, but may be a larger wild grape-depends on your location. Whatever they are, they are badly diseased.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 16, 2013)

Bwahahahaha! 

Totally a "wild" guess here but since you supplied zero location info I looked up your posting IP and found this link to a possibility.

Riverbank Grapes



GreginND said:


> Are they growing in the wild?


----------



## andy123 (Jun 16, 2013)

Grapes have been cultivated by man for a long time. Jesus made grape wine. I have found remains of 1900s Concord grape vineyards in Indiana. More likely these were planted once upon a time but their planters no longer care for them. I know of no native bunch grapes in the SE.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 16, 2013)

andy123 said:


> Grapes have been cultivated by man for a long time. Jesus made grape wine. I have found remains of 1900s Concord grape vineyards in Indiana. More likely these were planted once upon a time but their planters no longer care for them. I know of no native bunch grapes in the SE.


 
The user is from Plainfield Indiana or near by and I agree it might be highly diseased Concord grapes, but who knows for sure. I would not even contemplate any wine from those grapes, but with some care next year, maybe.


----------



## r_marczak_83 (Jun 16, 2013)

grapeman said:


> The user is from Plainfield Indiana or near by and I agree it might be highly diseased Concord grapes, but who knows for sure. I would not even contemplate any wine from those grapes, but with some care next year, maybe.



I'm in southern indiana


----------



## r_marczak_83 (Jun 18, 2013)

These are the same looking, just in better shape. Do they still look like concord?


----------



## grapeman (Jun 18, 2013)

Not sure if Concord for sure, but they don't look "wild".


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 18, 2013)

My philosophy with finding potentially edibles in the wild is that if I am not absolutely sure it is safe to eat is not to eat it lol.


----------



## BTO429 (May 29, 2014)

The most common wild grape in Indaina is the Foxgrape, which is the parent variety of the now famous Concord grape. Call the Purdue University extension and ask if they can erxamine a sample and how much they will charge to tell you the exact strain.


----------

